# Best possible home theater for $1000



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hello everyone...i am looking for the best possible receiver and speakers ( with 2 subs if possible) for $1000, i have the Blu-ray...thanks.:foottap:


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

5.2 or 7.2 system? Is this $1000 reciever and speakers? how big is the room that it will be going in? how much output are you expecting out of your subwoofers?


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

1)Onkyo 609 $319 free shipping

http://www.accessories4less.com/mak...Channel-3-D-Ready-Network-A/V-Receiver/1.html

1)Polk Audio CS1 center $79 free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290211

3)Polk Audio Monitor 40 pair $129 free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290203

2)Polk Audio PSW 10 subwoofer $99 free shipping

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16882290035


Total $981 shipping included 7.2 system


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

If $1000 is your limit then you have gotten great advice. I would personally up the receiver choice to the Onkyo 709 from the same place Accessories4less but thats puts you over budget.


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

I agree with Tony I like the 709 better as well but if $1000 is a firm limit I don't believe you can find better than that for the money new....if you go used you possibly could but you don't have any warranty at that point


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks ..its a 13'/14' room, i am not looking for extreme power just reasonable ....5.2 0r 7.2, the best for the budget.


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks a lot....


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys...


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

One word- ebay!


----------



## ru4au (Dec 7, 2011)

Your welcome....Its gonna be tough to beat that even on ebay....you probably wont find the receiver cheaper used on there....you might find a speaker package though


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

mbastami said:


> Thanks ..its a 13'/14' room, i am not looking for extreme power just reasonable ....5.2 0r 7.2, the best for the budget.


The Onkyo 709 is not just about power, its about features including Audyssey MuliEQ XT, THX certification, very good video processor and all for well under what any other company can compete with for price.


----------



## megageek (Oct 27, 2011)

all my speakers and onkyo reciever were bought on ebay. The total was $780. I built my own sub with 2 12" drivers and a 600wrms plate amp for a total of about $300. For the money, it cant be beat! You can probably do away with features like hdmi's on your reciever because at this budget level, your not going to find any speakers that will take advantage of the better signal. I'd say look for a used reciever with an emphasis on power (my 7.1 onkyo was $250!) and try and find the biggest speakers you can on ebay! Thats probably going to give you the best bang for your buck.


----------



## rsu82 (Mar 8, 2012)

Try newegg if you want a new Onkyo. They have some good sales on Onkyos sometimes. I bought a NR808 and a NR1008 at different times.


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks guys...


----------



## Oktyabr (Jan 31, 2012)

Used speakers from craigslist, receiver new, either the Onkyos that have been recommended or maybe the Yamaha 667 ($319 at newegg).


----------



## mbastami (Jul 1, 2011)

Hi Everyone ... I need a recommendation 
for a True RMS AC multimeter and a reasonable price.
Thnx...


----------

